# Is it just me? Kindle Fire Rotation



## sullez (Jan 18, 2012)

When I rotate the Kindle fire when playing an amazon prime video the video will not flip. The controls will flip but not the video. I have tried flipping the kindle fire while watching a netflix movie and it works normal.

Can someone let me know if the video does not flip when you are watching a amazon prime video clip.


----------



## sullez (Jan 18, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Strange.. I tried to check but at the moment it's not letting me watch any videos. I press the button to watch and nothing happens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sullez,

Welcome to KindleBoards!

Sometimes you have to give us more than 19 minutes to come up with an answer. 

I have the same thing, the video does not flip but the controls do.

Must be the way it is set up!

Betsy


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Amazon Prime seems to lock the screen orientation after a video has started.  Not sure why it does this but I just make sure I have the Fire in the position I want it to be in before starting a video.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Amazon Prime seems to lock the screen orientation after a video has started. Not sure why it does this but I just make sure I have the Fire in the position I want it to be in before starting a video.


I find the same thing. Can rotate until is starts to load.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Amazon Prime seems to lock the screen orientation after a video has started. Not sure why it does this but I just make sure I have the Fire in the position I want it to be in before starting a video.


Probably to avoid the irritation of having it rotate when you don't want it to (if you're watching a video while holding the Fire).


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Having the orientation always changing can be annoying, even when reading.  I didn't even know that you had a choice for videos.  After all, most apps have a set orientation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

maryjf45 said:


> Having the orientation always changing can be annoying, even when reading. I didn't even know that you had a choice for videos. After all, most apps have a set orientation.


For reading you can lock the orientation. Tap the gear icon and the lock toggle is all the way to the left. . . .


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I can change orientation when I am in prime video

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm... I can't.

I wonder if there's a setting...

Betsy


----------

